# Powerbook juste livré : déjà defectueux



## bouchon (16 Février 2005)

Alors la c fou
je sais pas je poste ici a tout hazard si quelqu'un a deja eu un probleme de ce type:

j'ai recu mon powerbook 15' SD aujourd'hui

j'ai pu m'en servir que 1 ou 2 heures à un moment lorsque j'installais je sais plus quoi, l'ordi se bloque, impossible de le deplanter


je l'etteind de force en appuyant 5 sec ondes sur le bouton, et depuis :


au moment du demarrage au bout de 20 secondes il se bloque a cette phase du chargement, et il reste comme ca indefiniment (la petite roue ne tourne plus ).

>>> photo ici 


Que puis-je faire ???? je ne veux pas retourner a mon g4 400 !!!!!!


toutes les aides sont les bienvenues ....


----------



## puffade (16 Février 2005)

je suis maheureux pour toi. Essaie de redémarrer à partir des dvd d'installation et fais une vérification de ton disque. Déjà détenteur de plusieurs portables powerbook ou ibook, j'ai toujours le disque dur qui a finit par me lacher dans les deux ans qui ont suivi l'achat.J'espère que tu as des sauvegardes des données que tu avais du lui injecter.


----------



## bouchon (16 Février 2005)

je n'avais  rien dessus d'incroyable , je venais de le recevoir !!!!!!!
c 'est incroyable .

Comment ils faut faire pour le changer ???? ca va encore prendre deux semaines c'est ca ?


----------



## vincmyl (16 Février 2005)

Pas de chance c'est clair mais bon a la limite il vaut mieux que le pb surgisse maintenant


----------



## bouchon (16 Février 2005)

le pire c'est qu'il me fait un son presque a chaque redemarrage je suis plein d'espoir!

franchment je trouve ca scandaleux qu'un truc qui marche pas mette deux semaines a t'arriver....


il faut que je les appelle maintenant, c'est ca ?


----------



## bouchon (16 Février 2005)

j'ai deja toout effacé réinstallé plusieurs fois, rien a faire, ca installe tres bien, il ne detecte rien de bizarre, mais il ne demarre par correctement a part a partir d'un cd .



je suis furieux contre apple.


----------



## bouchon (16 Février 2005)

chose tres bizarre il demarre jusqu'au bout sans probleme avec la touche majuscule enfoncée, mais sans toutes les extensions activées, je vais pas aller bien loin moi .


----------



## JCR (16 Février 2005)

bouchon a dit:
			
		

> le pire c'est qu'il me fait un son presque a chaque redemarrage je suis plein d'espoir!
> 
> franchment je trouve ca scandaleux qu'un truc qui marche pas mette deux semaines a t'arriver....
> 
> ...



Désespère pas trop, et appelle demain matin le SAV d'Apple. Ils vont te trouver une solution pour remettre ta macine en état de marche.

Bonne soirée quand même


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2005)

Est-ce que tu as des périphériques branchées ??? lesquelles ? comme ça démarre à peu près correctement sans les extensions...

Vraiment pas de chance...


----------



## bouchon (16 Février 2005)

au stade ou j'en suis , t'inquites pas que j'ai debranches les trucs superflus, il n'y a donc maintenant que le mowerbook tout seul.

Qui se bloque eternellement en demarrage normal,
et qui marche parfaitement bien en demarrage sans extensions .


si quelqu'un a une explication ......


----------



## Natalya (16 Février 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> je suis maheureux pour toi. Essaie de redémarrer à partir des dvd d'installation et fais une vérification de ton disque. Déjà détenteur de plusieurs portables powerbook ou ibook, j'ai toujours le disque dur qui a finit par me lacher dans les deux ans qui ont suivi l'achat.J'espère que tu as des sauvegardes des données que tu avais du lui injecter.


 
C'est encourageant pour les futurs switchers


----------



## Fran6 (16 Février 2005)

Bonsoir Bouchon, 

Je suis super desole pour toi. J'ai pas grand chose a te proposer, je suis un switcher...mais je voulais juste te dire de ne pas trop te prendre la tete. C'est peut-etre rien. Attends demain et va chez un revendeur qui pourra peut-etre t'aider...restes zen meme si c'est chiant.

Bon courage a toi

Guinouss


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2005)

bouchon a dit:
			
		

> au stade ou j'en suis , t'inquites pas que j'ai debranches les trucs superflus, il n'y a donc maintenant que le mowerbook tout seul.
> 
> Qui se bloque eternellement en demarrage normal,
> et qui marche parfaitement bien en demarrage sans extensions .
> ...



Est-ce que au niveau de la mémoire tu en as ajouté, standard... juste comme ça, tu peux essayer de la sortir puis la remettre ??? carte airport ?


----------



## bouchon (16 Février 2005)

rien ajouté ....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

il m'etait arrivé un truc similaire avec mon ancien ibook 600... j'etais en train de regarder un divx... la machine ramait a mort... plus de reaction... je l'eteint a sec... puis la impossible de le redemarrer un peu comme toi... il lui fallait 24h, pour afficher le bureau, dc je passais plusieurs heures avec la petite roue... j'ai jamais compris ce qui c'etait passé... 
bref... je sais plus trop comment j'ai fait... mais au bout d'une semaine... j'ai viré X.2 en installant X.1, puis reinstallé X.2 par dessus X.1... et apres, la machine ne m'a plus jamais poser de probléme... depuis j'evite de les eteindre qd elle mouline...

essaye de reinstallé, 'fin de faire ce que tu peux...


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2005)

Essaye de démarrer depuis le CD de diagnostic et fait un contôle complet de ton PB..


----------



## bouchon (16 Février 2005)

c'est quoi le cd de diagnostic ?

le cd d'instalation d' OSX ?
si c'est ca, c'est deja fait, et l'utilitaire disque  n'a rien trouvé .... a part ca y'a pas grand chose d'autre sur le cd 


la je vous ecris de mon powerbook, mais en mode sans extensions, ce qui fait que je peux pas faire plein de trucs....


Vraiment je ne comprends pas d'ou vient le probleme, en toiut cas surement pas du dd, puisque je suis en train de le faire fonctionner sans aucun probleme ..... je viens d'installer photoshop.!


----------



## NightWalker (17 Février 2005)

Non, en fait c'est un CD ou DVD "Logiciels supplémentaires et Hardware Test"... il permet de faire un diagnostic au niveau des composants


----------



## bouchon (17 Février 2005)

.... qui n'est pas fourni avec le powerbook !!! youpi!!!!   

j'ai lu ca dans un autre topic :






Re: Bloquage au demarrage

Oups !

Salut !

Essais de faire un nettoyage de PRAM... J'ai eu des emmerde du genre (finalement c'était ma carte mère HS !), et ca ameliorais le binz :

Allume l'ordi et enfonce desuite : crtl + Pomme + R + P et ne relache qu'après le 4eme gong de démarrage.

Bon courage.




ca peut changer qqchose ?


----------



## NightWalker (17 Février 2005)

En tout cas ça ne peut pas faire de mal... ça permet de réinitialiser le PRAM...


----------



## bouchon (17 Février 2005)

c'est a dire ?


----------



## NightWalker (17 Février 2005)

et hop...... il est tard j'ai un peu la flemme d'expliquer


----------



## Fran6 (17 Février 2005)

ca en est ou cette histoire Bouchon ?


----------



## Sebang (17 Février 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> ca en est ou cette histoire Bouchon ?



C'est bizarre en effet, surtout le fait qu'il démarre sans les extensions ! 
Ça devrait être un problème du système normalement ça, et pas de l'ordi puisqu'il marche parfaitement sans elles...
Un problème physique des DVD d'install qui copient mal certaines extensions ?
Ou l'inverse, un problème du Superdrive qui copie mal certaines extensions ?
Ou des secteurs défectueux sur le DD ?

Enfin sinon, quand mon PB plante grave, je sais qu'il lui faut environ 5 minutes (réelles) avant de redémarrer. Il reste bloqué à la première roue au démarrage, comme le tiens, et puis il démarre.

Vraiment bizarre tout ça.
Si tu le peux, essaye avec les CD/DVD d'install de quelqu'un d'autre. Ou alors amène le à ton revendeur Apple le plus proche et au pire, si c'est un problème bete comme ça, ils te le prendront quelques jours.

Enfin je sais pas... A voir (coût d'une telle prise en charge ? Ça rentre dans la garantie si c'est pas un problème de l'ordi mais des DVD d'install par exemple ?)


----------



## Sinkha (17 Février 2005)

A mon avis le DD est HS ou pire certain composant de la CM. C'est pour ça qui devrait passer un coup de Apple Hardware Test, il sera fixé..


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2005)

Démarrer en appuyant POmme-S

Une fois que tu as la main (après une série de lignes de codes divers écrits en blanc sur fond noir), tu tapes:
fsck -f (entrée)
Attention à ce stade on est en calvier us. POur trouver le -, sur un powerbook il faut taper )

Il va faire plein de test et sans doute de correction, puis indiqué en anglais qu'il a fait des corrections.

Retaper fsck -f (entrée)
jusqu'à ce qu'il conclue ses tests par the disk machinbidule appears to be ok

A ce stade taper 
reboot (entrée)


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2005)

pas de nouveau?


----------



## puffade (17 Février 2005)

il faut être honnête avec les futurs switchers. je suis un ferment partisant des mac et je n'ai eu que des mac et pour rien au monde je ne prendrai un PC. Par contre, je trouve que la qualité des machines a baissé et notamment les disques durs qui sont souvent défectueux après un délai court


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2005)

En l'occurence, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'un problème de disque dur (il démarre en extensions désactivées), mais plutôt un pb logiciel.


----------



## Sinkha (17 Février 2005)

Bien cela ne veut rien dire justement ! Ci tu as un DD qui a plein de cluster défectueux, ça l'empêche pas de fonctionné, mais il aura plein de problème.


----------



## bouchon (17 Février 2005)

Fin de l'histoire :

j'ai apelé le service technique ce matin pdt une heure et ...

apres de nombreuses manip, 

il m'ont renoyé vers l'applesore pour proceder a un echange ...


merci Apple


----------



## Pomme (17 Février 2005)

Salut Bouchon,j'éspère que ton deuxième power te poseras moins de problèmes que celui-ci!  
De mon coté,j'ai reçu le 12' de ma femme et j'ai commandé mon 15' aujourd'hui même à la fnac...j'espère que je n'aurais pas les mêmes soucis que toi! :rose: sinon,bah,on sera deux!


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Février 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Démarrer en appuyant POmme-S
> 
> Une fois que tu as la main (après une série de lignes de codes divers écrits en blanc sur fond noir), tu tapes:
> fsck -f (entrée)
> ...


 
Inutile, le démarrage avec shift enfoncé lance cette procédure (en plus de désactiver les extensions).

'+


----------



## Fran6 (17 Février 2005)

Desole Bouchon,

Moi j'ai reçu le mien hier soir et tout se passe bien. J'espère qu'ils vont te le remplacer rapidos. Ca arrive.


----------



## NightWalker (17 Février 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Desole Bouchon,
> 
> Moi j'ai reçu le mien hier soir et tout se passe bien. J'espère qu'ils vont te le remplacer rapidos. Ca arrive.



N'oublies pas les photos


----------



## vincmyl (17 Février 2005)

C'est clair on veut des photos, pour le PWB défectueux ceux sont quand meme des cas isolés


----------



## TheRV (17 Février 2005)

Je viens de recupperer mon PB15' MIP. Il fonctionne, mais il capte TRES MAL le reseau airport : j'ai 1/4 là ou j'ai habituellement 4/4 avec le iBook Palourde. C'est la premiere machine en airport 54Mbits sur ce reseau airport express. Je soupsonne l'antenne d'etre mal branchée, mais j'ai pas encore trouvée de doc sur le moyen d'y acceder


----------



## nichon (17 Février 2005)

si c comme sur mon ibook il siffit d'enlever le clavier et le petit bijoux est la...


----------



## JCR (17 Février 2005)

nichon a dit:
			
		

> si c comme sur mon ibook il siffit d'enlever le clavier et le petit bijoux est la...



Sur l'iBook, la carte Airport est sous le clavier, mais ce n'est pas le cas sur le Powerbook. Mais notre nouveau venu demande où se trouve l'antenne ? edt comment y accéder.

Je sais que sur les anciens PB, il fallait "masser" un des bords intérieurs du logement de la batterie ; mais sur les nouveaux je ne sais pas.

bonne soirée

JCR


----------



## ficelle (18 Février 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recupperer mon PB15' MIP. Il fonctionne, mais il capte TRES MAL le reseau airport : j'ai 1/4 là ou j'ai habituellement 4/4 avec le iBook Palourde. C'est la premiere machine en airport 54Mbits sur ce reseau airport express. Je soupsonne l'antenne d'etre mal branchée, mais j'ai pas encore trouvée de doc sur le moyen d'y acceder



je dirais que c'est "normal", ou plutot classique.
les palourdes et les pismo ont une qualité de réception bien supérieure à celle des machines récentes, le g n'arrangeant rien à l'affaire.
chez moi, j'ai résolu le problème en installant une borne express en extension de l'extrême principale.
et évite de faire décongeler des steack-hachés au micro-onde quand tu telecharges un truc sur l'itms  :rateau:


----------



## TheRV (18 Février 2005)

lol 
mais je pense qu'il y a veritablement un probleme, a 10 cm de la borne je susi parfosi à 3/4 deja... 

sinon j'ai noté un pixel mort rouge car je viens de tester quelques jeux. Je ne sais pa ssi c'est la carte graphique  ou le proc. mais je susi assez decu des perfs. Je m'attendais à mieux. Mais niveau interface de l'OS c'est irreprochablement fluide par rapport à mon quick silver 733


----------



## TheRV (18 Février 2005)

bon, et bien demain retour au apple center


----------



## bouchon (22 Février 2005)

Après avoir apelle l'AppleStore jeudi pour un echange,
j'ai recu mon portable neuf aujourd'hui!
Soit 5 jours d'attente


----------

